# Whether to install motorised valves in heating system



## aodhan.c (8 Jan 2013)

Hi there,

we are getting an entirely new heating system (existing oil system is full of old gun barrel pipes and not good). We're going to switch to gas. We have gotten a few quotes from plumbers. One said he would not install motorised valves (and therefore not take the SEAI grant of 560euro) because these valves are troublesome. Another plumber agreed they break down often but said they're worth it for convenience. Another plumber said they don't break down much. 

I was just wondering if anyone would have any advice on whether we should get the motorised valves (and grant) or not bother. If we don't get them I think it works out around the same price because if you take the grant you need some more expensive things (and some 'silly things' according to one plumber, but he didn't elaborate apart from to say he wasn't taking about the valves. 

Our house is a 4-bed semi-d in Dublin, 135m2. 

thanks in advance!
Aidan


----------



## Jazz01 (8 Jan 2013)

Just from my perspective - I got the heating system replaced a few years back, got the motorised valves put in & have had no issues with them to date - plumber did mention that they might need to be replaced in a few years time, depending on the use of them. Do find it handy to have the seperate heating zones (upstairs & downstairs) and separate zone for heating water...

With the quotes you are getting, you should get a breakdown exactly of what you are getting for your money - regardless of applying for the grant or not. Get a number of quotes so as to compare them & if you can get recommendations then all the better...


----------



## Leo (8 Jan 2013)

One possibility is the plumber who is advising against the controls/grant is not registered with the scheme. Contractors have to apply to join the register and are supposed to carry out all works to a certain standard, abide by a professional code of practice and be tax compliant to remain on the register. With all the work available, if your plumber isn't registered, ask why.

You can find the list [broken link removed].


----------



## suzie (8 Jan 2013)

Hindsight...it would have been great to separate CH upstairs & downstairs..but I didnt.

On to valves...I have 2 which separate CH & HW. Initially had danfoss but these didnt last long (leaks) and have replaced with myson. Because of the history of leaks, got the plumber to install (3, imagine a Y) manual valves around the motorised valves so if they ever do need replacing, the whole system wont have to be drained etc..

S.


----------



## 3CC (8 Jan 2013)

I installed motorised valves about 2 years ago and I have not had any problems. I am aware that they need to be replaced from time to time but I understood that it was generally the motor part and not the valve part. The motor part can be replaced quite easily with a minimum of rewiring and no replumbing.

To install them in the first instance with a boiler interlock is a little (but not very) complex from a wiring point of view and not every plumber would be interested.


----------



## Wexfordman (9 Jan 2013)

I have 2 valves in our house since it was built in 2001, no problems. Prob just jinxed myself though!!


----------



## aodhan.c (9 Jan 2013)

*manual valves around the motorised valves*

thanks very much for all the replies. Suzie's suggestion of getting the plumber to install manual valves around the motorised ones sounds like a great practical tip. I'll see what kind of cost the plumber comes up with and post back here for future reference.


----------



## builder ed (10 Jan 2013)

I installed motorised valves when I put in my heating system 11 years ago and they are still functioning perfectly.  With the controls that are available nowadays it is handy to have remote control via the web or using SMS to turn on and off your heating when you are away from the house.


----------



## aodhan.c (10 Jan 2013)

*going with motorised*

thanks again for all the input folks, it was great to get a few opinions. on balance it looks like motorised valves are worth it for the convenience. our plumber says they have a life of 3 or 4 years, he's been switching through all brands trying to find a good one and hasn't found any yet. but as 3CC says most failures are a minor issue. 

on the idea of putting manual valves around the motorised ones, plumber said it wouldn't be expensive but it would be impractical in terms of the space needed. 

the views here have eased our fears a bit, so thanks very much!


----------

